# "Expiration" dates



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So going thru some preps yesterday afternoon, I found a small pack that got 
lost in the move. Inside was Bumble Bee brand (like the tuna) foil pack of 
Garlic and Herb roast chicken breast, precooked. I bought it most likely in 
2006 or 2007 and the best used by date was June of 2008. So it's 7 years past 
the best by date. Since the package was intact, and not bulging like it went 
bad, I decided to find out what condition it was in so opened it, smelled 
it and then took a nibble. Tasted fine so I had it with some mashed potatoes, 
etc. It's now been 18 hours since I ate and everything has been fine, especially 
my lower tummy. BTW it was stored inside the houses except for 4 months 
when it was in a self move container, outside in the summer heat in Illinois 
and then in southern AZ. It is the same basic packaging as MREs.
Color me amazed. 
I have a few other "out dated" foods to try.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

old timers test on can goods open and watch a few seconds for bubbles if they last more than a few seconds or if they start looking like a coke toss away or feed it to the dog.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The USDA released a report back in April that most "sell by" or "use by" dates are not accurate.
They stated that too much edible food is thrown away due to these dates, and the dates themselves are not regulated in any way.
They concluded that most all properly packaged food is still good 18 months after the printed dates, and many are good far longer than that.


----------

